# Matagorda Surf



## StephenB1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Got there a tad late this morning, in the water around 7. Lines of people down the beach as far as you could see as soon as you enter.

Used my noggin and found em. Caught my limit in about 40 minutes, smallest being 19.5".


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Right on

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

It was rough and muddy there today, but we had some decent redfish action around 9:30-10:30 on long rods cast from the sand...all 19-29".

Watched 3 Wardens wrestle a 7-8' gator that had found it's way to the surf by LCRA Park, and load him in a truck for relocation. Don't see that every day.

About 11:00 a 13 year old kid walked up with a spinning rod and a bucket of dead mud minnows he had caught with a cast net, and no tackle other than the hook on his line. Said he just wanted to catch SOMETHING, so I rigged him up with a good hook, weight, and leader. Gave him a bag of dead shrimp and he had a blast catching whiting. Wasn't long before he hooked a decent fish that broke his line, so I rigged him up another leader and told him to set his drag lighter. "What's the drag" he asked...lol.
Showed him how to set it (he had it tightened down to the max) and gave him a good supply of hooks, weights, barrel swivels, leader material, and all the bait we had left. He was still having a blast when we packed it up at 1:00 and headed home. Seeing that smile on his face while he was catching fish made my day.


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> It was rough and muddy there today, but we had some decent redfish action around 9:30-10:30 on long rods cast from the sand...all 19-29".
> 
> Watched 3 Wardens wrestle a 7-8' gator that had found it's way to the surf by LCRA Park, and load him in a truck for relocation. Don't see that every day.
> 
> ...


Good on you brother. That's what it's about.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I was hoping someone got some pics of that gator...and they did. 

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=597967


----------

